# names on old school shops from east l.a.



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

looking for info on some history shops out of east l.a. and local areas from back in the 50, 60, 70, 80, for a book to be completed soon for a writer and maybe a movie


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Orlie's on Whittier Blvd., in Pico Rivera *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

whos shop did they use in boulivard nights? epstiens muffler has been at the same location for a long time i believe


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

J and R upholestry.... 
A and G
The Tint SHop


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

NEWHOUSE This was an Old School auto parts. It was on Beverly and Gerhart.

Mr Bob & Son on Olympic Blvd.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

MY pop's told me they use too cut cars at his homies house Coyote R.I.P from LATIN LORDS ELA Back In the 70's


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for your info would you happen to know what streets ????


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

anyone ????


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*



Originally posted by gorillagarage@May 4 2007, 05:59 PM~7836789
whos shop did they use in boulivard nights? epstiens muffler has been at the same location for a long time i believe


Click to expand...

Not no more it had to give way to devolopers.*


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

*PALLEY'S" * (very early 1970's)
Original location was near Alameda St., in Los Angeles. Then if I remember correctly they moved close to the "Farmer Johns" factory (with all the farm animals murals on the walls) in the city of Vernon. PALLEY's was the very first shop to sell "Reds" cylinders! They also sold "Jet" cyclinders & plenty of Pesco tanks.

*"ANDY'S HYDRAULICS"* (1980's)
Original shop started in San Jose and later opened a "branch" store in Santa Fe Springs on Telegraph Rd. (again if I remember correctly).

*"OTTOS HYDRAULICS"* (1980's)
Imperial Hwy., Downey. I believe they later moved to Olympic Blvd., in Commerce/East L.A. (or vice versa)

Another good "Topic/Thread" to start on Lay It Low would be:

*"Back in Day Dance Halls and Night Clubs"* in L.A. County (or anywhere else) and what you remember about them.
(i.e. Kennedy Hall, East L.A. *** Montebello Ballroom, Montebello *** The Pasta House, East L.A. *** Roger Young Auditorium, Los Angeles *** The Golden West Ballroom, Norwalk *** Monterey West, East L.A. *** El Monte Legion Stadium, So. El Monte *** International Night Club, Pico Rivera *** etc, etc.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 16 2007, 06:33 PM~7919319
> *PALLEY'S"  (very early 1970's)
> Original location was near Alameda St., in Los Angeles.  Then if I remember correctly they moved close to the "Farmer Johns" factory (with all the farm animals murals on the walls) in the city of Vernon.  PALLEY's was the very first shop to sell "Reds" cylinders!  They also sold "Jet" cyclinders & plenty of Pesco tanks.
> 
> ...


Now thats a history lesson from a true Imperial. Thanks for that...I didn't even know..I was too young. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

i recall that ANDY'S HYDRAULICS where the frist to lift a porsha..
i have a old recite from palleys air craft supply it belonged to my father

thanks for the info PAJARO LOCO 

night clubs does anyone remmeber the name of the club on whitter blvd call club 57 or 47 where later became crystel promosions.???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

T & C HYDRAULICS ON PACIFIC BLVD IN HUNTINGTON PARK,,LATE 70 S EARLY 80-S :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Cant forget about Chuy's auto electric on Floral and Ford in East Los!


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 16 2007, 06:33 PM~7919319
> *PALLEY'S"  (very early 1970's)
> Original location was near Alameda St., in Los Angeles.  Then if I remember correctly they moved close to the "Farmer Johns" factory (with all the farm animals murals on the walls) in the city of Vernon.  PALLEY's was the very first shop to sell "Reds" cylinders!  They also sold "Jet" cyclinders & plenty of Pesco tanks.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

any more..


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7836789
> *whos shop did they use in boulivard nights? epstiens muffler has been at the same location for a long time i believe
> *


The body shop in Boulevard Nights was Gil's Custom Paint. I still remember the days when I use to walk by this shop as a kid and look at all the custom painted cars Gil painted.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Firme topic !!


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 22 2007, 05:41 PM~8157775
> *Firme topic !!
> *


keep it comming... more more info....


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7919319
> *PALLEY'S"  (very early 1970's)
> Original location was near Alameda St., in Los Angeles.  Then if I remember correctly they moved close to the "Farmer Johns" factory (with all the farm animals murals on the walls) in the city of Vernon.  PALLEY's was the very first shop to sell "Reds" cylinders!  They also sold "Jet" cyclinders & plenty of Pesco tanks.
> 
> ...


I use to work right by there, damn that whole city just stinks


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@May 2 2007, 11:04 PM~7824781
> *looking for info on some history shops out of east l.a. and local areas from back in the 50, 60, 70, 80, for a book to be completed soon for a writer and maybe a movie
> *


Though he did not have a shop per se, "Old Man Frank" Cordova (RIP) did all his work from his home in L.A. (in the '70's) and eventually moved to La Puente (in the '80's). Old Man Frank installed, modified and worked on numerous Imperials hydro set up's during the '70's and '80's along with many other car clubs and solo riders. He was a true pioneer in hydraulic engineering and took it another level with his craftmanship. His specialized in tubing, "domes", "C-Frame", front shocks in tandem with cylinders and (to the best of my knowledge) was one of the first (if not first) to install a complete front and back set up inside the engine compartment. I know because he did it on my 1980 Cutlass Supreme back in 1981. Another "trick" that he learned from his compadre Jose was modifying the front A-Arms to enable cars that normally do not lay frame, to do so. This was also done on my Cutlass and it layed so hard that my front tires "butterflied" when I laid the front (with no scrape plate). However this was also part of the demise of my Cutlass because I was scraping so much that I cracked the frame. Of course reinforcing the frame is standard procedure now. He is survived by his former wife and 4 boys who are all adults now.

Another "old school" shop (but not with hydraulics) was "El Monte Plating" in the city of El Monte during the late '70's and '80's. Not sure if they are still in business.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

DAVES HOME OF CHROME


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

Good Time Charlie's on Whittier Blvd.
Not an automotive shop, but Jack Rudy did some bad ass Tattoos there.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7837923
> *NEWHOUSE  This was an Old School auto parts. It was on Beverly and Gerhart.
> 
> Mr Bob & Son on Olympic Blvd.
> *


next to the Fiesta car wash and across from Franks liquor store.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

THE BEE HIVE.........THE SILVER DOLLAR........


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7919319
> *PALLEY'S"  (very early 1970's)
> Original location was near Alameda St., in Los Angeles.  Then if I remember correctly they moved close to the "Farmer Johns" factory (with all the farm animals murals on the walls) in the city of Vernon.   PALLEY's was the very first shop to sell "Reds" cylinders!  They also sold "Jet" cyclinders & plenty of Pesco tanks.
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a hydraulic parts place in Sante Fe Springs / Los Nietos? Don't recall the name..

The first day when I bought my first car, 69 Chevelle at Compton Dodge paid $1450.60 cash, shit can still remember the exact amount, me and my home boy went to Newhouse and bought a black 10in. steering wheel.. 
The next day went Johnny's Speed and Chrome on Whittier Blvd in Whittier.. Bought my first set of rims 'Fenton' and a set of Bridgestone 145x14 radial tires (1973)..
Thought we were the shit back then..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 30 2009, 01:18 AM~12856615
> *THE BEE HIVE.........THE SILVER DOLLAR........
> *


hahaha....my jefito use to drink there.It was across from KMART.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

MY JEFITO WORKED THERE/ OWNER.......AT THE BEE HIVE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jun 23 2007, 12:19 AM~8159709
> *Though he did not have a shop per se, "Old Man Frank" Cordova (RIP) did all his work from his home in L.A. (in the '70's) and eventually moved to La Puente (in the '80's).  Old Man Frank installed, modified and worked on numerous Imperials hydro set up's during the '70's and '80's along with many other car clubs and solo riders.  He was a true pioneer in hydraulic engineering and took it another level with his craftmanship.  His specialized in tubing, "domes", "C-Frame", front shocks in tandem with cylinders and (to the best of my knowledge) was one of the first (if not first) to install a complete front and back set up inside the engine compartment.  I know because he did it on my 1980 Cutlass Supreme back in 1981.  Another "trick" that he learned from his compadre Jose was modifying the front A-Arms to enable cars that normally do not lay frame, to do so.  This was also done on my Cutlass and it layed so hard that my front tires "butterflied" when I laid the front (with no scrape plate).  However this was also part of the demise of my Cutlass because I was scraping so much that I cracked the frame. Of course reinforcing the frame is standard procedure now.  He is survived by his former wife and 4 boys who are all adults now.
> 
> Another "old school" shop (but not with hydraulics) was "El Monte Plating" in the city of El Monte during the late '70's and '80's.  Not sure if they are still in business.
> *


*THERE STILL THERE 11410 STEWART ST EL MONTE,THE OLD MAN STILL THERE HIS SON STEVE HELPS OUT ON THE FRONT DESK, THAT PLACE HAS BEEN THERE SENCE 1940*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 3 2007, 01:05 PM~7827938
> *Orlie's on Whittier Blvd., in Pico Rivera
> *


 AFTER WHITTIER ORLIES BOUGHT A PLACE OUT IN PARAMUONT BLVD OF THE 91 FRW JUST AS YOU GOT OFF THE FWY SOUTH.. ,THEY JUST REMOVED THE SIGN LAST YEAR


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

PAJARO LOCO said:


> Though he did not have a shop per se, "Old Man Frank" Cordova (RIP) did all his work from his home in L.A. (in the '70's) and eventually moved to La Puente (in the '80's). Old Man Frank installed, modified and worked on numerous Imperials hydro set up's during the '70's and '80's along with many other car clubs and solo riders. He was a true pioneer in hydraulic engineering and took it another level with his craftmanship. His specialized in tubing, "domes", "C-Frame", front shocks in tandem with cylinders and (to the best of my knowledge) was one of the first (if not first) to install a complete front and back set up inside the engine compartment. I know because he did it on my 1980 Cutlass Supreme back in 1981. Another "trick" that he learned from his compadre Jose was modifying the front A-Arms to enable cars that normally do not lay frame, to do so. This was also done on my Cutlass and it layed so hard that my front tires "butterflied" when I laid the front (with no scrape plate). However this was also part of the demise of my Cutlass because I was scraping so much that I cracked the frame. Of course reinforcing the frame is standard procedure now. He is survived by his former wife and 4 boys who are all adults now.
> 
> Another "old school" shop (but not with hydraulics) was "El Monte Plating" in the city of El Monte during the late '70's and '80's. Not sure if they are still in business.


r.i.p my pops frank cordova


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

There were two places in the San Fernando valley that I used to get my car parts from.The first one was Cal Nelsons.They sold old air plane hydraulics, fittings,and dumps.I think they were on Sun Valley Blvd or San Fernando Blvd.The second place was Marvs Chevrolet.They were the place to go if you needed GM parts like tilt steering wheels or power seats or windows.they were a few years before Pick and Pull.I think marvs latter became Memory Lane auto wreckers


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

does anybody remember Stevenson steak house


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Dayum! This thread is taking me back to them good ol' days!uffin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

What happened to Orlie?Is he still around?


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

richards69impala said:


> What happened to Orlie?Is he still around?


i was wonderin the same about Orlie.I know he relcocated from socal to like New Mexico or something.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

great topic


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey watsup guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

of course Orlies. but go back to T and C hydraulics. Palley supply. Magoo's one of the first to put switches on non GM cars and make them work good. very under rated guy and super cool dude. Pump man and travelin man. im not sure if they had official shops. Lowriders Hydraulics. even though they seemed new they were there back in the day. Rauls.


----------

